

How GitLab uses Unicorn and unicorn-worker-killer - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/06/05/how-gitlab-uses-unicorn-and-unicorn-worker-killer/

======
jobvandervoort
GitLab engineer here. Let us know if you have any questions or comments.

